
Microsoft continues to build government security credentials ahead of JEDI award - kaboro
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/15/microsoft-continues-to-build-government-security-credentials-ahead-of-jedi-decision/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Can we take a step back and appreciate that someone at the DoD took the time
to figure out an acronym that allowed the award to be called JEDI? It's a
small reminder to me that there are individuals just like us in the partially
frozen government.

